# sanding sticks



## islayhawk (Jan 17, 2019)

Cut my first hazel sticks today. The bark on some of them is quite rough. When they have seasoned is it best to seal them prior to light sanding or sand them prior to sealing.


----------



## Silas Rafinay (Feb 6, 2019)

From what I've read on the forum here, you would most likely want to sand prior to sealing, you know, to knock off the base roughness...


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

That's the way I would do it.


----------

